# Whats the ideal hours to work around falconry?



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

So im gonna be looking for a new job soon, was just wondering whats the most reccomended hours per week needed for falconry?


----------



## Scoffa (Nov 23, 2006)

The more you put in the more you get out. What bird are you thinking of flying?


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Been hearing a Red tailed Hawk is one of the best starters.


----------



## Wingnut2711 (Feb 16, 2015)

I would say as many hours as you can spare.

Again depends on the bird. Many think of Harris Hawks as a weekend bird. I would disagree whole heartedly with this. You get what you put in. The more hours the bird is flying the fitter it gets. A red tail I would want to be flying 5 days a week for a couple of hours to keep it interested and trouble free(ish).

The manning process before the season and training require hours daily, in the off season just regular food and left alone, depending if you free loft or leave it bowed down.

The most important thing is having sufficient land in which to get the bird on quarry. The type of bird you go for really depends on what prey is available to you. Harris Hawks will be the most forgiving and If you have a mentor you can actually go into the field together and fly them as a cast.

The commitment is huge, but so can the rewards be. Whatever you decide, if you get a bird and live near other houses make sure it is parent reared or you'll be pulling your hair out!


----------



## Kiltings (Aug 4, 2015)

It depends on how independant you can afford to be, i agree with poster above, as much time as you can spare.


----------

